# How to find a specific company?



## Luca (15 May 2005)

I was wondering if anyone to help me out
I'm currently working on a financial ratio analysis report, i'm looking for a asx listed company that manufacturers metal products including such stuff look vehicle parts, gas fittings , tools etc , in that general area 

i've spend couple of hours searching around Aspect Financial and the ASX website ,, with no luck .. 
Anyone know of any companies in this area , or even just how I could go about searching for it 

Thanks in advance
Luca


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 May 2005)

*Re: How to find a specific company ?*

You can buy a copy of Top Stocks 2005 that has 500 listed companies. I don't know how much info it has but it gives company contact details and an overview of the company and some history. 

http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=3115&j=38

There is another book by Aspect Huntley which can be bought from the following site,
http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/af/home?xtm-licensee=newsletters

I saw it there in January, but can't find it now. You can contact them. I think it would be a better book than the other one. Aspect Huntley provides research for the Investor site at 9MSN.

Good luck.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 May 2005)

*Re: How to find a specific company ?*

It's in the latest offers link at Huntley's. :goodnight


----------



## Luca (19 May 2005)

*Re: How to find a specific company ?*

Thansk guys , i'll give it a go 

Ciao !


----------



## rozella (19 May 2005)

*Re: How to find a specific company ?*

G'day Luca,

Maybe something on this site
Industry listing 

rozella


----------

